# SuperDish or 1000 for Sat 129?



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

Any Pros and Cons for using a SuperDish vs. a 1000 set-up to get the HD programming on 129?

I currently have a SuperDish and wanted any experienced opinion on whether it would be feasible, with an HD upgrade, to get E* to use the existing dish as opposed to installing a new 1000.

I currently have a 508 and a 510 and would probably keep one and swap out the other for a 722. No HD locals yet - my SD locals are on 119 now.

Any helpful insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

They might be convinced to do so, but they would probably want to install a D.1000 anyway. Most of the time they'll just repoint a superdish for 118.7 (and install a new LNB), but they'll replace it for 129.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Around here, everyone had the superdish pointed at 105 for our locals, but when the put the locals on 129 dish was calling and sending mail saying we needed to upgrade (which was getting the dish 1000). Don't know why they would want to change all the hardware if they could just change out an LNB.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Whatever is cheapest and available. If you need 118.7 a new dish would be the Plus dish (Dish 1000+ since you need 129°). If you don't need 118.7 then any of the 1000 dish varieties will work.

When there is a Dish1000 on the truck and a repoint kit isn't as easily available guess what gets installed.


----------



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> When there is a Dish1000 on the truck and a repoint kit isn't as easily available guess what gets installed.


I figured they wouldn't go out of there way to make it happen. Just wondered if it seemed feasible to talk to the installer before they came out to discuss options. I know I wouldn't get very far with a CSR.

Things that I've read seem to point that I'd get better signal strength with the SuperDish. That seems like a good enough reason to try and keep it mounted as opposed to getting the 1000. Are there any negatives to keeping the SuperDish that I'm not seeing? I'm basically needing to pull in 110, 119 and 129.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

OrangeandBlue33 said:


> I figured they wouldn't go out of there way to make it happen. Just wondered if it seemed feasible to talk to the installer before they came out to discuss options. I know I wouldn't get very far with a CSR.
> 
> Things that I've read seem to point that I'd get better signal strength with the SuperDish. That seems like a good enough reason to try and keep it mounted as opposed to getting the 1000. Are there any negatives to keeping the SuperDish that I'm not seeing? I'm basically needing to pull in 110, 119 and 129.


Where are you located?


----------



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> Where are you located?


I'm located in Illinois.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

James Long said:


> Whatever is cheapest and available. If you need 118.7 a new dish would be the Plus dish (Dish 1000+ since you need 129°). If you don't need 118.7 then any of the 1000 dish varieties will work.
> 
> When there is a Dish1000 on the truck and a repoint kit isn't as easily available guess what gets installed.


only the dish 1000 or in some cases the 300 or 500 can point at 129. if 118 and 129 are needed you must have a 1000 plus if you dont need 129 in most cases the 500+ will be used.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> only the dish 1000 or in some cases the 300 or 500 can point at 129. if 118 and 129 are needed you must have a 1000 plus if you dont need 129 in most cases the 500+ will be used.


if he doesn't need 129, but does need 118, they'll probably just use a repoint kit on the superdish...though they might indeed go with the 500+ ;


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Are there any plans to eventually replace 129? I've seen a couple threads mentioning the bird's age and weak signals, etc. Indeed we experience rain fade on the 129 sometimes (esp. tp 6) when there's only a light mist. By comparison the 110 and 119 seem to stay in until it's practically raining cats & dogs. We have the 1000.2 dish and am (finally) 100% comfortable that it's properly aligned.
.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A replacement satellite is scheduled ... look for Ceil-2!


----------

